# Gravely Zt2048



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

My dad has a Gravely ZT2048 Zero Turn Radius riding lawnmower. The left side started loosing power and makes a noise. I assume that the hydro-static drive is low on fluid. What kind of fluid should I add? I assume it goes into the rubber hose near the engine? The rubber hose has a 1/2" diameter cap, but it has a 1/4" cap on it. What is that all about, sorta looks like it is setup to squirt gear oil in?


----------

